# Need Big Help with my ORCA



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I just receieved my Stella Azzurra Crank today but I have a problem. Glorycycles sent me one for ISIS set up which currently I am using Campy Record Crank and BB. Should I sent the crank back, which I know that will take forever to deal with or should I keep using my campy and try to sell the Stella. The other option is I can change out the BB from Campy to ISIS to install my Crank? 

What should I do, never tried ISIS BB before???

Thanks

Jim

p.s. I know this sounds like a stupid question but living in ASIA its sometimes difficult to send things back and forth.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just receieved my Stella Azzurra Crank today but I have a problem. Glorycycles sent me one for ISIS set up which currently I am using Campy Record Crank and BB. Should I sent the crank back, which I know that will take forever to deal with or should I keep using my campy and try to sell the Stella. The other option is I can change out the BB from Campy to ISIS to install my Crank?
> What should I do, never tried ISIS BB before???
> 
> p.s. I know this sounds like a stupid question but living in ASIA its sometimes difficult to send things back and forth.


Jimmy,
I have lived / raced with both.
Assuming you are refering to 08 spec Campy Ultra Torque, it is superior technology to the Azzurra / ISIS crankset. 
You would be stepping back to yesterdays tech if you switched.
The Stella / ISIS is also heavier than the Campy Ultra Torque and is not nearly as stiff. 
In short, the Ultra Torque is arguably the best crank on the market today... 
That is, untill the BB30 version arrives. Technology marches on.

Sell the SA /ISIS on Ebay NIB (new in box)


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Rhauft
I think I will take your advise and change back to Campy Cranks. So sad that my bike with all these parts installed and I cant ride it especially the sun finally came out in Taiwan. I am stuck in Hong Kong on a business trip. I miss my ORCA.


----------

